# FC AFC Carolina's Smoke On The Water



## LavenderLabs (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering if there are any FC AFC or MH out of this Dog?? If so who are they?? Also if anyone has any pictures of any Little Man pups I would also love to see them.

Thanks Chas


p.s. How come you dont see alot of breedings of him anymore?? Is he deceased???


ALSO does anyone know who Bigwoods Fishtrap Judy MH is out of??


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, he is deceased. You can see information on him on gooddoginfo. com if you belong to that site.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

My little Belle was a MH by Little Man. She was one pass away from her HRCH when she died.
http://www.meglynretrievers.com/belle.html


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/ViewOffsDetail.asp?DogNo=11563

Shows 5 titled offspring.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Try Entry Express and search for Sire. I didn't see any FC or AFC but there were some MH of the 47 dogs found. It is a pretty neat function on EE.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Weezer is FC/AFC, qualified for multiple Natl.; Tick has an all age win


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

I personally trained three Little Man pups. 

All three earned their Master Hunter titles

Two are QAA and the other one had a Q third

One is a GRHRC

I would train another one out of the "right" female any day!


Here is one of the dogs I trained:













.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Little Man may be Hugh Arthur's favorite dog of all time. I can say for sure he's in the top 3. If you ever get Hugh talking about some of the best dogs he's ever trained, Man will probably be the first one he mentions.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Man was a cool dog. I got to see him quit a bit when I wintered on Arthur's place. I also had a litter out of Man. Loved those pups. Trained several and they were nice. I have some great pictures of Man. He was a good looking dog. One dog Hugh and Al had that I loved was Streak. That dogs had a personality like no other and just a great animal.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Check out Kenny Trott's Arson. He's a good looking dog. Www.horsetoothretrievers.com


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

Chasidy Roberts said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just wondering if there are any FC AFC *or MH *out of this Dog?? If so who are they?? Also if anyone has any pictures of any Little Man pups I would also love to see them.
> 
> ...


Doc Tee's The Troubles with Lil' Tribbles MH 

She's out of FC AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water x Whistling Wings Magic Marker SH bred by Amy Avery and owned by Terri Alexander.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Ten Bears Road Trip is a choco out of little man!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

"Arson" is FC FTCH and Canadian National Finalist.

Very, very cool dog indeed.

But I'm biased.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Chasidy, a friend of mine has a MH out of Carolina's Smoke on the Water. He is an RTF member, you can see what his dog looks like by looking him up on the member list and looking at his avatar. His user name is smk08MH.


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

FC AFC Carolinas Smoke on the Water and Troublesome Highsea's Pintail produced UH HRCH Sur-Shot's Smoke in the Wind MH. Windy was the only chocolate out of a litter of 12. She is 8 years old. She was trained and handled by her owner, Bo Brock. The puppy to the left is the granddaughter of Little Man.

Terri


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Ace is a SH, will be running Master this year. He'll turn 3 in July. His mom is a MH QAA by FC AFC Tiger McBunn x FC AFC Gator Points Sweet Potato Pie.

Here he is at 9 mos old










And a couple from a Senior test last June in Montana


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Chasidy Roberts said:


> ALSO does anyone know who Bigwoods Fishtrap Judy MH is out of??


Here is Judy's pedigree: http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigreedetailed.asp?DogNo=79342 Auggie, tiger, rita, etc... full sibling. Mark Henry owned her. She was a great bitch!!! Produced at least a few MH's and also FC Shadows whiteshoes that Glenda Brown owns.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Waterdogs said:


> Man was a cool dog. I got to see him quit a bit when I wintered on Arthur's place. I also had a litter out of Man. Loved those pups. Trained several and they were nice. I have some great pictures of Man. He was a good looking dog. One dog Hugh and Al had that I loved was Streak. That dogs had a personality like no other and just a great animal.



Streak is still on their truck. One of his pups, Sara's Blue Streak, is also there and doing well.


----------



## smk08MH (Mar 27, 2009)

As huntindawg stated I have a dog out of Carolina's Smoke on the Water. He is Georgia's Smoke on the Water MH (it just seemed to fit lol). I love this bloodline and wish to continue using this bloodline as trial and hunting dogs. I may have just got lucky with Smoke but i dont think so. I go through a few dogs a year and he is the best one Ive ever had. Excellent marker, and when it comes to huntin he does not miss a bird in the sky weather it be ducks doves geese buzzards, crows, or song birds. An amazing creature in my eyes. Andd anyone that knows me on here knows I expect alot out of these animals. Thanks for posting this thread, he is my avatar picture is him by the way.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Beautiful dog smk. I've seen several pictures of Little Man and dogs by him and It's amazing how he threw his looks into his pups so consistently.


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Fc Troublesome Highsea's Jacques 


Fc-afc Carolinas Smoke On The Water
X 
Troublesome Highsea's Pintail


----------



## lowcountrysc (Nov 22, 2011)

smk08MH said:


> As huntindawg stated I have a dog out of Carolina's Smoke on the Water. He is Georgia's Smoke on the Water MH (it just seemed to fit lol). I love this bloodline and wish to continue using this bloodline as trial and hunting dogs. I may have just got lucky with Smoke but i dont think so. I go through a few dogs a year and he is the best one Ive ever had. Excellent marker, and when it comes to huntin he does not miss a bird in the sky weather it be ducks doves geese buzzards, crows, or song birds. An amazing creature in my eyes. Andd anyone that knows me on here knows I expect alot out of these animals. Thanks for posting this thread, he is my avatar picture is him by the way.


Does anyone have contact information for Chasidy? Curious if he is standing this dog to the public and how he is bred on the bottom side. Thanks.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Chelsey's Triple H said:


> Doc Tee's The Troubles with Lil' Tribbles MH
> 
> She's out of FC AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water x Whistling Wings Magic Marker SH bred by Amy Avery and owned by Terri Alexander.


Here's a sibling that I trained that was a MH before he was 2. He's qualified for this years Master National already. I've used him in my breeding program. I call him the equalizer.. He throws himself on many different bitches.










AKS's webbed-Foot Friendly MH

Angie


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

My dog's Grandpa. 
Nice physical dog with great drive and trainability. Working on his SH right now.

Having trouble uploading the pic's but he is a muscular 80lbs.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Arson is who I am breeding my Sailor pup to. Love that pedigree. Man was a cool dog and I loved the pups I had out of him. Chasidy ALSO does anyone know who Bigwoods Fishtrap Judy MH is out of?? I was fortunate to train with Judy and Tiger both nice dogs.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I have a dog out of Little Man and Highpoints Troublesome Sugar, both FC's. Arcadia's Senor Jefe has 10 AA points and just threw a very nice litter of pups. Wouldn't trade for him. He's the dog in the middle of my Avatar. I bred him to the yellow dog to his left, Idgie, out of Dewey and the Julia Hendrix Experience. Jefe has loads of talent and more desire, a common trait of Man offspring.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I guess Arson recently passed away. I guess they do have frozen semen though. He wasn't that old. I didn't question what happened. That is to bad.


----------



## ousuxndallas (Jul 6, 2016)

My male TR Augustus El Capitan ("Gus") was sired by Little Man (x Lean Krabby Abby To Go). 










Would love to find another pup from this lineage. Gus is hard charging and the best bird dog I have ever had.


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

FC-AFC WEEZER RETREEZER, HRCH/UH SURSHOT'S SMOKE IN THE WIND MH 

FC TROUBLESOME HIGHSEA'S JACQUES , AFC TEN BEARS ROAD TRIP 
HRCH SUNNY OAKS CAROLINA SUGAR MH, SPURLAKE'S SEE YA LATER GATOR MH, SINCLAIR LAKE'S REGGIE ROO MH, 
HRCH SHANDON'S BLACK LABEL MH, REAL TIGHT ***, RAINY DAY WOMEN *** , NEBO'S BLACK PEARL ***, 
RYCO'S MILE MARKER ***, MONTGOMERYS NIP-N-TUCK *** 
MHR MOUNTAIN'S TOP SMOKING TIGER MH*** 
SALTY PAWS MIDNIGHT MISSLE ***,FC-CFC LKY'S CONTROLLED BURN, LEATHERWOODS MAKE ME FAMOUS MH *** 
MAGNOLIA RUN'S LILY ON THE LOOSE MH*** , 
HR MEGLYN'S BLUE RIDGE BELLE MH, HORSETOOTH'S SCRATCH AND SNIFF *** 
MERGANSER'S FERRIS BUELLER MH , FETCH EXPRESS SMOKEY OWL CD,RN,MH , DW'S SHORT STACK *** 
MEAT MY DUST II ***, HRCH CAROLINAS MYSTIC RIVER MH, 
CAROLINAS AUGUSTUS MAXIMUS *** , FC BLACK RIVER'S BAD MEDICINE, ARCADIA'S SENOR JEFE *** 
AYERS LITTLE LOUNELL MH *** 
FIELD OF DREAMS RAZZAMATAZZ *** 
HRCH FRANKEL'S INTENSE RAIN MH*** 
GEORGIA'S SMOKE ON THE WATER MH 

These are the ones listed on Good Dog


----------



## Christine Maddox (Mar 9, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/ViewOffsDetail.asp?DogNo=11563
> 
> Shows 5 titled offspring.


It actually shows 5 titled *siblings*...47 titled *offspring*


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there frozen Little Man available? This is a dog I would want a pup from "direct". Him or Ford.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Last I heard, just a few months ago, there was frozen available. I know Jason Hefflemeier, Contender Labs, used him.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Little Man*

Here is the beginning of Retriever Results' list of progeny for Little Man - pretty good producer! 
In FTs: 28 progeny with 282 derby points or 10.1 pts each on average, 20 offspring with 362.5 all-age points or 18.1 pts on average.
In HTs: 80 dogs with 245 master passes, 32 of whom are titled.


----------

